# Alona is at peace, now.



## thor (Jul 8, 2016)

My user name is BBosebunny, and I haven't been on this forum for a few years. I had a lop named Thor, who passed years ago. My one love, my Champagne D'Argent bunny, Alona, has passed on Feb. 4, 2016. She had a large tumour under her belly. She had difficulty breathing, and the tumour interfered with her urination/defecation. My husband thought she was 'just getting lazy' (in her old age), but, I suspected, there was something else. She tried, so hard, to please us, and use her toilet(s), but, many times, the act of squatting, or properly positioning herself was, I'd imagine, difficult. Her breathing became labored in the last days, and it was difficult to see her like this. She was 8. I would drive home from school to be with her on my lunch breaks, and make sure she was comfortable. My husband was not able to leave his work, and I know, if her could, he would do the same. The last time I saw her alive, was on the day of her death; I left her, to go to work, and came back at lunch, and she was struggling to breathe. I put water in the cup of my hand, and held it close to her nose/mouth...she refused to drink. I saw the pain in her eyes, and I cried. I pressed my teary face on her head, and my tears wet her head. I told her to not be afraid, and God will be with her, and I love her. She, even though she struggled to hold up her head, for a moment, lowered her head, to lick my hand, and then, raised it, and continued to breathe in short breaths. I left her, with a prayer, and said I love you, and don't be afraid. My husband returned home from his work at 3:35, and saw her body under the dining room table (her safe place), and he felt her body, and later told me, she was still warm. He said "She held on for you", and, I remember telling her, before I left for school (my work), that "I'll be back at lunch to see you". I am crying writing this. She is the last one in Canada.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2016)

So sorry for your losses.


----------

